# Umbau auf Trommelfilter



## MaFF (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich starte mal wieder einen Umbau an meinem Teich.
Nach drei Jahren mit einem Center Vortex habe ich mich entschlossen auf einen Trommelfilter umzubauen und noch ein, zwei Baumängel zu beseitigen.

Der Plan sieht wir folgt aus.
1. Rückbau meiner WPC Terrasse 
2. Austausch der 50er Zuläufe durch 110er
3. Dazu muss ich neue Durchbrüche in den Teich machen
4. Installation des IBC für den Trommler
5. Installation des IBC für den bioteil
6. filterkammer aufmauern
7. WPC Terrasse schließen
8. neuen Deckel für die filterkammer bauen

Eine Skizze und Fotos vom Umbau werden folgen.


Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juni 2014)

Mein lieber Marcel,

ich wünsche Dir ganz viel Freude beim Umbau ... und natürlich dann auch mit dem Trommler 
Ist schon ne feine Erfindung so ein Trommelfilter ...

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (23. Juni 2014)

Danke Mandy.
Wird ganz schön viel Arbeit. 
Habe heute mal angefangen. 
Die Terrasse ist zurück gebaut und das 50er Zulaufrohr freigelegt.


----------



## MaFF (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Heute hat mich leider der Regen gebremst. Habe in der zeit den zweiten IBC geholt. Nachdem ich wieder zuhause war und es mal nicht geregnet hat, habe ich den IBC geöffnet und gereinigt. Wenn es morgen trocken bleibt will den Durchbruch zur Filterkammer machen. 

Gruss


----------



## MaFF (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich konnte endlich mal weiter machen. Mittwoch hat es aus allen Eimern geregnet und es war Baustopp angesagt. Gestern habe ich dann den Durchbruch zur Filterkammer gemacht. Man ist das eine blöde Arbeit. Heute wollte ich dann den ersten Durchbruch zum Teich machen, leider wollte der Bohrhammer nicht so wie ich und schwebt jetzt im Himmel der Bohrhammer. Bin dann zum Verleih gefahren und habe mir einen kernbohrer ausgeliehen. Was für ein schönes Gerät. Halbe Stunde und der Durchbruch war erledigt. Danach habe ich die Folie geöffnet, rohre verlegt, Schieber eingeklebt und das Rohr im Teich verklebt. Nach einigen Stunden getestet ob es dich ist und wieder Wasser in meinen Pflanzenfilter gelassen. Bis jetzt sieht alles Super aus. Schauen wir morgen mal. 

Meine dicken wollten auch alles ganz genau sehen. 
Gruß


----------



## Zacky (28. Juni 2014)

Herr Marcel - schön, schön 

Dann wissen wir ja, wen wir dann anrufen können, wenn es bei uns mit dem Umbau los geht! Hast ja die Erfahrung mit dern schweren Geräten und dem Umbau selbst, gerade ganz frisch im Kopf!  

Wann können wir dann gucken kommen?


----------



## MaFF (28. Juni 2014)

Hey Rico,

Noch ein umbau. 
Ich wandere in die USA aus. 
Ich hoffe ich bin Ende nächste Woche soweit fertig das der Trommler läuft. Heute werde ich nichts machen. Nur etwas feiern. Montag werde ich dann die ganze filterkammer zurück bauen. Also kannst du bald zu besuchen kommen. Oder nächste Woche gleich mithelfen.


----------



## Zacky (28. Juni 2014)

MaFF schrieb:


> Oder nächste Woche gleich mithelfen.



...sorry, aber nächste Woche und die Woche darauf habe ich leider keine Zeit...


----------



## MaFF (28. Juni 2014)

Warum habe ich das gewusst.


----------



## MaFF (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Heute habe ich mal wieder weiter gemacht. Wand zu gemauert, Loch verschlossen und begonnen die Terrasse wieder instand zu setzen. Morgen werde ich normal das Rohr zum Teich nach kleben. Ist nicht zu hundert Prozent dicht. 
Ab Morgen wird dann begonnen den kompletten Filter zurück zu bauen. Das wird ein Spaß. 

Gruß


----------



## Michael H (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo

So ist er Recht , für einen Teichbesitzer gibt es keinen Sonntag und schon gar nicht Feiertage ....


----------



## MaFF (29. Juni 2014)

Leicht war es trotzdem nicht. Der Whiskey von gestern hatte noch seine Wirkung. 

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Zacky (30. Juni 2014)

Wieso willst Du denn Filter zurück bauen? Schnell ich gerade nicht, der Filter war doch der C-30 und du willst den Keller zurück bauen? Wo kommt dann der Trommler hin?


----------



## MaFF (30. Juni 2014)

Der Center fliegt raus. Arbeite dann nur mit zwei IBCs. Der C30 schafft den durchfluss nicht den ich gerne haben möchte. Außerdem passt der IBC für den Trommler nicht davor. Hab die Kammer damals etwas zu eng gebaut. Dann muss ich die alten Verrohrungen entfernen. Die 110er Kugelhähne __ Fliegen raus.


----------



## MaFF (30. Juni 2014)

Das ist mein Bauplan. Nicht schön, aber selten.


----------



## MaFF (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Jetzt ist das Spiel vorbei und ich kann mal neue Bilder reinstellen. 
Heute hab ich den alten Filter und die Verrohrungen komplett entfernt, den Teich abgepumpt, den Trommler begonnen im IBC einzusetzen und die Kugelhähne durch zugschieber ersetzt. Für die war kein Platz mehr.


----------



## MaFF (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Heute war ich etwas faul. 

Habe heute die Wand im IBC für den Trommler geklebt, den zweiten 110er Zugang zum Teich gemacht und die Folie eingeklebt. Morgen will ich dann wieder mehr schaffen, komm ja auch langsam in die Jahre. 

Gruß


----------



## Michael H (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Mit was haste das KG Rohr in die Folie eingeklebt...?

Da ich auch ( Vielleicht ) bald an´´s Kleben gehe bin ich für jeden Input Dankbar .............


----------



## MaFF (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Ich nehme Innotec Adheseal. Kostet ca 17€ Pro 290ml Kartusche.

Gruß


----------



## MaFF (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Heute haben ich mal wieder weiter gemacht. Die flanche für die Zugänge in den IBC geklebt, die Zwischenwand für den Bioteil eingeklebt und noch so andere Sachen. 

Leider habe ich auch einen blöden Fehler gemacht. Hab für das mittlere Rohr die Höhe nicht berechnet und muss dort ein Rohr einkleben, anstatt einen flanch. Man hab ich mich geärgert. Jetzt muss ich nur noch versuchen die drei Zugänge mit dem IBC zu verheiraten und das stellt sich als kleines Problem da. Alles so eng, aber das muss ich morgen schaffen.


----------



## Michael H (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Alle 3 Rohre da gleichzeitig drauf zuschieben wird bestimmt schön . Das Rohr in der Mitte ohne Flansch würde mir ein wenig Sorgen machen , aber solange es Dicht ist . OK ....

Die Abtrennung find ich top ....


----------



## MaFF (2. Juli 2014)

Das wird richtig schön. Könnte drauf verzichten. Das Rohr macht mir auch sorgen. Bin überhaupt kein Freund davon. Jetzt muss es aber gehen. Weiß keinen besseren Rat. Einmal nicht aufgepasst. 
Die Abtrennung ist vom Trommlerbauer. Top Teil.


----------



## mitch (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo Marcel,




MaFF schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch versuchen die drei Zugänge mit dem IBC zu verheiraten und das stellt sich als kleines Problem da


 
guggst du da     ==> http://www.pvc-welt.de/flexible-Verbindungen, mit den flexiblen Muffen sollte das doch ein Kinderspiel sein.


----------



## MaFF (3. Juli 2014)

Hey mitch, 

Du warst mein Lebensretter. 

So sieht das Ergebnis aus.


----------



## mitch (4. Juli 2014)

hi Marcel,

dafür ist das HGT ja schließlich da 




MaFF schrieb:


> So sieht das Ergebnis aus.


----------



## MaFF (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Heute war wieder ein erfolgreicher Tag. Ich habe heute  alle Übergänge zum Bioteil fertig gestellt und morgen wenn der Kleber durchgehärtet ist kommen die rohre rein. Alle Zugänge zum Teich sind heute auch fertig geworden und verklebt. 

Ich hab noch zwei Bilder von der Beleuchtung gemacht. 

Gruß


----------



## Michael H (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Sieht klasse aus .
Aber warum haste das Teure PVC Rohr genommen zum einkleben in die Schieber , hätteste doch auch mit KG Rohr machen können . Ist doch um einiges Billiger ...?

Ansonsten Top ...


----------



## MaFF (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Sind alles Reste die seit drei Jahren bei mir rumliegen. Die wollte ich endlich mal los werden. So musste ich nichts kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## MaFF (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Heute bin ich wieder dem Ziel etwas näher gekommen. Der Trommler ist soweit installiert es muss nur noch die Pumpe und der Schwimmer eingebaut werden und wenn alles dicht ist geht er Morgen in Betrieb.

Gruß


----------



## Zacky (5. Juli 2014)

@MaFF Marcel - Da wo das graue PVC-Druckrohr ist? Wenn ja, dann müsste es klappen!


----------



## MaFF (5. Juli 2014)

@ Rico: genau da. Das wäre Super wenn es klappen würde. 

Gruß


----------



## MaFF (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Heute konnte ich den Filter in Betrieb nehmen. Morgen noch das Helix rein und alles ist schick. Ich hatte zwar ein kleines Problem mit dem Sensor aber da hat mir zum Glück die Mandy geholfen. Danke nochmal für deinen Einsatz im Urlaub. 

Es ist schon traumhaft den Trommler beim spülen zuzuschauen. Morgen werde ich die Terrasse wieder schließen und anfangen die Filterkammer um einen stein zu erhöhen. Dann die Schläuche und Kabel schön verlegen und fertig. 

Gruß


----------



## Zacky (7. Juli 2014)

Hi Marcel.

Ist der Wasserstand jetzt dein Endniveau wie im Teich oder fehlt da noch was?


----------



## MaFF (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Rico,

Das Wasserniveau ist im Teich 18 cm über der Rohroberkante. Bei dem Foto lief der Trommler noch nicht richtig. Hatte zu wenig Wasser drin. Ich habe im Teich noch einen Winkel angebracht.

Gruß


----------



## MaFF (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Eine Frage habe ich aber noch. Wieviel Helix sollte ich in den bioteil machen? Die Kammer fasst ca. 520l.

Danke und Gruß.


----------



## troll20 (13. Juli 2014)

Moin 
Willst du gleich deinen Bestand umsetzen oder erstmal nur wo einfahren lassen?
LG Rene


----------



## MaFF (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo René,

Die Fische sind bereits im Teich. Habe noch 100 Liter dazu gekauft und werde dann immer nach einiger Zeit etwas nachfüllen. Das ich vielleicht auf 150-200 l komme.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juli 2014)

Hey Marcel, gern geschehen . Gut das ich hier WLAN habe. Nicht sonderlich gut, aber besser als gar nichts. Freue mich schon tierisch auf meine Rasselbande am Sonntag


----------



## MaFF (18. Juli 2014)

Mensch wie lange du auch Urlaub machst man man man. Bin voll neidisch. 
Ich habe nur gebaut im Urlaub und jetzt kann ich schon wieder arbeiten gehen. Baustelle ist auch nicht fertig geworden. 

Ich will Urrrrllllaaauuuubbb.


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2014)

Sonnenschein, das hatte ich vor 2 Jahren


----------



## MaFF (23. Juli 2014)

In zwei Jahren mache ich auch urlaub. 

Ich habe noch eine andere Sache. Ich bin nicht ganz so zu Frieden mit meinen Pumpen im Teich. Habe eine 12000l Pumpe ohne Umwege durch ein 110er rohr in den Teich, Eine 8000l Pumpe durch ein 110er rohr in den pflanzenfilter und eine 6500l Pumpe durch ein 50er rohr zum Teich. Irgendwie bin ich miter Strömung nicht zufrieden. Es sind noch meine alten Pumpen, sollte ich mir mal neue anschaffen? Die 12000l Pumpe soll durch einen luftheber ersetzt werden wenn es klappt. 

Gruß


----------



## MaFF (25. Juli 2014)

Hat keiner einen tipp.


----------



## Zacky (25. Juli 2014)

Hi Marcel.

Die 8000 l für den Pflanzenfilter werden keine Strömung erzeugen, die 6500 l durch das 50er Rohr ist bei deiner Teichgröße auch eher zu klein. Die 12000 l sollten eigentlich eine Strömung erzeugen, nur denke ich, dass diese so nicht unbedingt sichtbar ist. Deine Beckenform ist geradlinig, so dass die Strömung in den Ecken abruppt zum Stillstand kommen kann, da sie gegen die Wand prallt und quasi wieder gegen die eigentliche Strömungsrichtung läuft.

Im Grunde genommen kannst Du doch nur mit deinen 12000 l tatsächlich eine Strömung erzeugen. Was für eine Strömung möchtest Du denn haben? Soll sie denn an der Oberfläche oder am Teichgrund entstehen!?

Das mit dem Luftheber hatte ich Dir ja schon in der PN erläutert, wo ich denke, dass wir (DU) trotz der Verrohrung einen besseren Flow hinbekommen kannst.

Ein andere Idee hätte ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## MaFF (25. Juli 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort Rico. 

Ich würde gerne eine Strömung am Grund herstellen. Damit der Dreck zu den bodenabsaugungen kommt. An der Oberfläche bekomme ich eine gute Strömung hin durch den bachlauf. Wenn die richtige Pumpe dran ist.Würde mir zwei neue Pumpen 12000l und 14000l kaufen und die die alte 6500l pumpe und 12000 l Pumpe ersetzen. Die haben einen Stromverbrauch, man man man  Den luftheber nehme ich wohl für mein Helix wenn es nicht klappt. Die 8000l beim pflanzenfilter würde ich erstmal behalten. Oder?

Gruß


----------



## Zacky (26. Juli 2014)

Wie wäre es mit einer 15.000er Gravity - die auf den Pflanzenfilter und den 50iger Anschluß aufgeteilt? Kostet aber gleich wieder mehr, ist aber fast unverwüstlich und brauchen recht wenig Watt!? Und Förderhöhe hast Du ja auch keine zu überwinden!


----------



## MaFF (26. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich soviel kohle über hätte würde ich sie nehmen, aber sie ist nicht in meiner preisliga. Ansonsten eine top Pumpe. Wenn ich sie aber auf pflanzenfilter und 50iger Anschluss aufteile habe ich das selbe Ergebnis wie jetzt. Aktuell bewege ich ja auch fast 15000l mit meinen Pumpen. Nur der Stromverbrauch ist höher.


----------



## Zacky (26. Juli 2014)

such doch mal nach Ecomax DM-Serie - hier z.Bsp. - die gibt es auch in 20.000 l/h und preislich gesehen, sind sie noch erschwinglich. Ich habe eine 10.000er an der Sipa und die läuft seit 1-2 Jahren 24/7 einwandfrei


----------



## MaFF (27. Juli 2014)

Hey Rico,

Ich würde doch lieber zwei kleine Pumpen nehmen. Damit ich sie auch getrennt schalten kann. Werde mir wohl eine 8000l für den Bachlauf holen und meine 8000L an der Pflanzenwelt lassen. Ich habe jetzt eine Rohrpumpe 20000l mit 85Watt gefunden und bin am überlegen diese an den direkten Zulauf zum Teich anzuschließen. Dann hätte ich einen Durchsatz von 36000L in der Stunde. Ist das ok oder zuviel?

Gruß und danke für deine Tipps


----------



## MaFF (15. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte mal wieder einige Bilder online stellen. Die Terrasse ist jetzt soweit wieder geschlossen, der Deckel der Filterkammer ist auch wieder geschlossen und wird die Tage wieder mit wpc bestückt. So langsam komme ich dem Ziel der Fertigstellung immer einen Schritt näher. 

Gruß


----------



## Michael H (15. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Sieht doch Prima aus .

Ist schon Cool wenn das Ende in sicht ist ......


----------



## MaFF (5. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Der Regen und die Faulheit haben mich in den letzten Tagen ganz schön gebremst. Heute habe ich bei dem schönen Wetter aber wieder Motivation gefunden und das Gestell für den Unterbau fertig gemacht. Jetzt kann man Schwager weiter machen und alles mit WPC verkleiden. Das Helix ist jetzt auch schön eingelaufen, der Teich ist glasklar bis zum Grund und der Trommler spült alle 90-120min bei einem durchfluss von 24000l. Die 8000l Pumpe vom Bachlauf ist zur zeit nicht eingeschaltet. Irgendwo muss da ein Loch sein.


----------



## MaFF (18. Okt. 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe gemerkt das ich hier schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben habe. Dann bringe ich euch mal auf den neusten Stand. Fertig bin ich natürlich noch nicht.  Es ist aber nicht mehr weit bis zum Ziel. Es fehlen noch ca 6 Latten und das die Filterkammer ist verkleidet. Das nächste bauprojekt für dieses Jahr steht auch schon. Bis Dezember will ich meine solaranlage in Betrieb nehmen. Das heißt also noch ne runde Buddeln, Dach vom Schuppen neu eindecken und solarmodule installieren. Fotos sind wie immer im Anhang. 

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Abend.


----------

